# PW sensor error? How to fix?



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

How would I fix the PW sensor error?

I havent been able to get rid of the fatal error lights on my machine for almost a day on my Spectra Pro, which is the same machine as the Velocijet XL (r1900)


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> How would I fix the PW sensor error?
> 
> I havent been able to get rid of the fatal error lights on my machine for almost a day on my Spectra Pro, which is the same machine as the Velocijet XL (r1900)


Kevin,
First! how was this error diagnosed? epson adjustment program? these are the kind of things i was referring to in the other post!! you should still be under warranty? Jay/customer service wont help with this issue???

Im sure i can help you, however i dont want you to jeopardize your warranty.. if you still have a warranty your better off having it repaired under warranty.. let me know if you got it resolved and what customer service/s answer for the resolve was? I have addressed this topic before on a different brand printer with a permanate fix, it reguires about a 10 minute modification. If you do a search you might find detailed instructions on how to overcome this issue on that thread Considering it is what i think it is, do you have skype? I can tell you pretty quickly this way..


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

german13 said:


> Kevin,
> First! how was this error diagnosed? epson adjustment program? these are the kind of things i was referring to in the other post!! you should still be under warranty? Jay/customer service wont help with this issue???
> 
> Im sure i can help you, however i dont want you to jeopardize your warranty.. if you still have a warranty your better off having it repaired under warranty.. let me know if you got it resolved and what customer service/s answer for the resolve was? I have addressed this topic before on a different brand printer with a permanate fix, it reguires about a 10 minute modification. If you do a search you might find detailed instructions on how to overcome this issue on that thread Considering it is what i think it is, do you have skype? I can tell you pretty quickly this way..


Jay always helps, but the answer comes tomorrow, and I figured it may be more common considering I seem to read about similar errors on the velocijet forum


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

kevinsanz said:


> Jay always helps, but the answer comes tomorrow, and I figured it may be more common considering I seem to read about similar errors on the velocijet forum


Kevin,
My guess is they dont know the answer or you would have it by now, keep us posted on what they say the answer/fix is, your right those errors do seem to be common on the threads.. just let me say it shouldnt be happening in the first place on a commercial machine of this cost Just not exceptable IMHO, you should never have to come here and ask for help after spending 14,000 a month or two ago to resolve problems....I would like to hear if your opinion changes regarding manufacturer knowledge once you get it worked out.. You didnt answer if you were still under warranty but my offer to help you stands- if your out of warranty and cant get it resolved as it seems your going on 2 days now.. I wish you quick resolve!


----------



## MEDIAPOINT (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi, dear, I have Epson P400, I try modification DTG, everything perfect fix it, after Start get Paper light blinking, Error PW sensor error (60H), can help to fix it please


----------

